
Ask HN: What project ideas have you had, think it would work, but will never do? - MartianSquirrel
Why do you think it would work?<p>Why don&#x27;t you do it?
======
CM30
Do they have to be potentially commercially viable projects, or merely
interesting ones that'd work?

For me, I'd say:

1\. Some sort of commission/freelancer marketplace for game development, since
the biggest issue people have in this market is getting games finished without
all the necessary skillsets and connections. Though I guess I may still create
that one.

2\. A HTML 5/JavaScript based arcade script. Always thought the future of
those online game sites would be to move away from Flash and to open
standards, and a good open source CMS for that would help too. But it's
unlikely I'll do this, because... well I'd need to get a bunch of games to go
with it.

3\. Open source video hosting CMS. Not an original idea, but I do feel a
WordPress/Magento/Mediawiki/whatever type 'standard' with decent community
backing is needed here. But the sheer amount of technical work involved (so
people's sites can basically replicate YouTube or Twitch with a simple
install) makes this a project for another day.

4\. I've also considered the idea of starting an event or convention for
something too. Maybe web development related stuff, since (unfortunately) it
seems the vast majority of them are in the US and I don't live there at the
moment. Won't do this because well, I have no idea how to run an event and one
look at the articles about it show you ideally need a decent team of
volunteers, quite a bit of money and at least some experience in the field.

And that's about it at the moment. Any other ideas I have are ones I actually
plan to put in practice at some point, likely on the project I'm working on
right now.

------
telebone_man
Something on the back of your car, that using a combination of your speed, the
distance between you and the car behind you, an understanding of the weight of
both cars (using a lookup on the Reg), and the stopping distance, taking into
account weather.. is able to calculate the likelihood that the car will crash
into you if you slammed on your breaks

And then display that figure in a big lcd panel in your back window.

Haven’t done it, because every time I remember it, I’m driving my car and
forget by time I’m home.

~~~
xcubic
Are you driving now? :D

------
creatornator
A heads-up display to tell people in front or behind you on the road to turn
off their brights. People either don't know or don't care that they are
blinding others. I'm probably never going to do it because it would also
attract negative attention.

------
marktangotango
Database as a service; before you say RDS, cloud db is not what I mean, I mean
postrest, an http/rest interface to a relational db, with jwt authentication
etc. A backend for static html sites.

~~~
_raul
I haven’t used it yet, but sounds a lot like Postgrest (you almost nailed the
name ) [http://postgrest.org](http://postgrest.org)

